# Stroke



## Gemini18 (Mar 17, 2009)

What is the diagnosis for a "pontine stroke"?


----------



## saran2383@gmail.com (Mar 23, 2009)

Pontine stroke comes under the brainstem stroke. It leads to code 434.91


----------

